# My girls <3 Leela, Korra and Azula



## Awaiting_Abyss (Jul 24, 2012)

Please excuse the signatures on all of the pictures... I posted them on my deviantART first and I always signature my artwork.

Here's my Azula <3 She's the daughter of Leela.. and approximately 4 months old. She's an agouti bareback with a single spot on her rear near her tail. She also has a very tiny patch of white hairs on her head. Dunno if its large enough to be considered a headspot.














































And here is Leela. She's the mother of Azula. I'm not sure of her age since I got her from a girl who had gotten her out of a jumbo feeder bin. She was pregnant when the girl got her. I'm not really sure what you'd call her color since she has those few spots on her shoulders. She doesn't have spots anywhere else so I've been calling her a black bareback.


















Such a smart rat! She knows how to use a computer  


















And this is Korra. I got her when she was about a month or two old. I got her from a person at a flea market who bred rats as feeders or pets. I told her to give me the friendliest two girls she had and Korra was the first she picked out. She's a black berkshire.


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Jul 24, 2012)

Sadly none of these pictures included my chihuahua, Mocha. I was taking pictures of each of my gerbils before I got my rats out and I got several good pictures of my gerbils crawling on Mocha (he likes gerbils and just sniffed them lazily), but the moment I took my rats out he jumped down from the bed. He's afraid of them  Oh well.. He always has been afraid of a lot of things.


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

Hey! You cant name your rat Korra! Thats my rat's name!


----------



## Rodents=Love256 (Aug 26, 2012)

How cute they are! My rat Edgar likes my computer too...he tends to run across the key-bored when I am trying to use it....trouble maker


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Jul 24, 2012)

Well Korra has had that name since June 17th, and she already knows it and comes by it so its way too late to change now lol.


----------



## IOVERATS (Aug 25, 2012)

Aww, lucky little terror having rats and leaving me without any  lol I'm getting some soon and I hope their as gorgeous as yours  they have wonderful names as well  good luck with them  and well done adopting two of them. And I'm sure Korra went to an amazing home with an amazing owner, instead of being stuck with the flea market for the rest of her life  


A wise t-shirt once said 'my rats think your gross too!' directed at all you rat haters out there!


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Jul 24, 2012)

Yeah, I rehomed the other girl that I got with Korra. My brother made me downsize my rats because he doesn't like them and I share an apartment with him. :/ I paired Korra's friend, Katara, with Ty Lee, Azula's sister and Leela's other daughter, and introduced Korra to Azula and Leela. I picked the two that I thought I could at least bare parting with... but of course its never easy to rehome your babies..


----------



## IOVERATS (Aug 25, 2012)

Aww, I'm sorry to had to give up some of your ratties, I don't have rats yet, but if I ever have to give up my precious little ones, I would probably never find them a home good enough. My cousin had to give up 3 of her 10 week olds about three years ago and that was heartbreaking for her, but things were getting tight with money, and she wouldn't accept my money, I offered to look after her babies until she got back on track but she said she couldn't bare to give them to me as I live so close and she wouldn't keep coming round so she gave them to a family with kids who were 10 and over and they were brilliant with them, and she went to see them when they got to 1 and they actually remember her, they crouched down at first and then sniffed her and then bonded over and licked her repeatedly! And apparently they never licked their kids, so it must have meant something . She was devastated being parted from her little precious babies, but she had to do it. Good luck with your ratties that you have now  


A wise t-shirt once said 'my rats think your gross too!' directed at all you rat haters out there!


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

I was teasing you about the name 

I remember giving Korra her name right when they released the very first picture of The Legend of Korra. For some reason she reminded me of Korra standing there staring at Republic City


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Jul 24, 2012)

I named two of my horse pets on the game that I play, Mabinogi, Tenzin and Korra right when I heard it was being planned. I was surprised I got the names, since names go quickly on that game, especially anime names since its an anime game. So when I got Korra the rat I thought it suited her well, so except for Leela I have Avatar/Legend of Korra themed rat names. Leela's name was given to her by her previous owner and I liked it, so I kept it. 
Azula's former name was Spot-Butt. .-.


----------



## brebre (Aug 18, 2012)

Your girls are so pretty! My Templeton looks a lot like your Leela, except he has a big spot on his back that looks just like South America.


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

So beautiful!


----------

